# Vols Re?



## jaume60

Hola,

Fa uns dies deia a la meva companya *¿vols re de l'estanc?, *ella em va contestar que si oferia portar re perquè li demanava.

Ja se que la frase és un contrasentit, però l'he escoltada moltes vegades.

Que opineu? és habitual per les nostres contrades fer-la servir?

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## betulina

Hola, Jaume,

De fet no és cap contrasentit, aquesta frase, sinó totalment lògica i genuïna. En frases condicionals i interrogatives, com la teva, "res" significa 'alguna cosa' ("vols res?", "si en saps res..."). És per això que en frases negatives s'aconsella l'ús de l'anomenada (per a alguns malanomenada, perquè parteixen de la base que "res" per si sol, com "mai" o "enlloc", no duen càrrega de negació) _doble negació_, i afegir-hi un "no" en algun lloc, per no provocar confusions.

O sigui que és perfectament vàlid dir frases com aquesta. Diria que fins i tot és més genuí que dir "vols alguna cosa de l'estanc?", però això és una opinió meva.

Si fas una cerca amb "doble negació", segur que trobaràs alguns fils en què es va discutir el tema.

Salut!


----------



## Keiria

betulina said:


> parteixen de la base que "res" per si sol, com "mai" o "enlloc", no duen càrrega de negació


 
Tota la raó betu.

Per exemple:
Si mai vas a treballar a Austràlia, veuràs que s'han de fer molts papers.

Aquí s'utilitza en el sentit positiu. 

Amb l'enlloc no se m'acudeix cap frase ara... Però el res com a sinònim d'alguna cosa crec que s'utilitza bastant, en preguntes sobretot: Que et fa mal res? Que hi ha res que et preocupi?


----------



## Aruba-chan

No és que sigui genuí i lògic (perdona, betulina ;p), és que és més correcte fer servir _res_ que _alguna cosa_ en frases condicionals i interrogatives, ho diu la normativa catalana (comprova-ho si vols a qualsevol gramàtica del Fabra o del Badia i Margarit). Si moltíssima gent utilitza _alguna cosa _en comptes de _res _és per influència del castellà.

Fes-lo servir sempre així, els gramàtics t'ho agraïran, jeje.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,
completament d'acord amb el que ja s'ha dit sobre el tema



jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Fa uns dies deia a la meva companya *¿vols re de l'estanc?, *ella em va contestar que si oferia portar re perquè li demanava.



Pensa també que 'res' en llatí vol dir 'cosa' , per tant, el que li estàs demanant és si vol alguna cosa de l'estanc...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I no cito fonts perquè no les tinc a mà i no vull vessar-la, però també és correcte dir "cap cosa".


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Desconeixia l'orígen del llatí.

També dient molt, en un altre context, quan algú ens dona les gràcies *de re*

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## WEZZE

Hola

També és correcte dir "vols quelcom"?


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Sé que ets pot dir d'altres formes, encara que Jo faig servir sovint ¿vols re? que ho considero una forma que es força usada.

Desconeixia la seva etimologia d'origen llatí que considero una bona justificació del seu inici.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## avellanainphilly

WEZZE said:


> Hola
> 
> També és correcte dir "vols quelcom"?



Sí que és correcte, però a mi aquest 'quelcom' sempre m'ha sonat molt artificial...


----------



## WEZZE

Sembla artificial perquè tenim molta influència del castellà, especialment a les zones urbanes... però és totalment correcte i segurament l'opció triada per l'IEC


----------



## avellanainphilly

WEZZE said:


> Sembla artificial perquè tenim molta influència del castellà, especialment a les zones urbanes... però és totalment correcte i segurament l'opció triada per l'IEC



Discrepo una mica...
Evidentment sí que tenim molta influència del castellà i que això es nota, però en aquest cas la formes que no fan servir el 'quelcom', no són un calc del castellà ('Vols res?', 'vols alguna cosa?' vs el calc que seria 'vols algo?'). No sé hi ha alguna cosa (o quelcom ) una mica estranya en el 'quelcom', com a mínim en la meva gramàtica. No sé si la resta ho veieu així...

També tinc la sensació que, de vegades, la gent fa servir el 'quelcom' com a hipercorrecció**. És a dir, sabem que 'algo' és incorrecte, volem una paraula que no soni castellana i diem 'quelcom', oblidant que hi ha altres formes correctes i no tan formals com 'alguna cosa'. Com he dit, això són impressions meves...

Salutacions a tothom!


**'hipercorrecció' no deu ser la paraula correcta, perquè 'quelcom' és correcte, però suposo que ja m'enteneu...


----------



## WEZZE

No, si tens tota la raó... moltes vegades hipercorregim (he escoltat fins i tot coses com capsa d'estalvis o botigues (de campanya!!!)), però no necessàriament quan la sintaxi s'assembla a la del castellà vol dir que està malament, sino que pertanyem a la mateixa família lingüística i, molts cops, la sintaxi més similiar entre aquestes dues llengües és la més correcte.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> **'hipercorrecció' no deu ser la paraula correcta, perquè 'quelcom' és correcte, però suposo que ja m'enteneu...


 
Afany de fer veure que se sap molt? 

Laia, no podria estar més d'acord amb el teu comentari


----------



## Guybrush_11

Tinc entés que la paraula "quelcom" es totalment correcta, però que està considerada pràcticament un mot arcaic, per tant no tinc tan clar que s'aconselli el seu ús.

Altra cosa, al missatge inicial Jaume diu "Vols *re* de l'estanc?". Es correcte la supressió de la 's'? (re = res?)


----------



## jaume60

Altra cosa, al missatge inicial Jaume diu "Vols *re* de l'estanc?". Es correcte la supressió de la 's'? (re = res?)[/quote]

Hola,

Imagino que hi deu haver alguna norma que especifiqui si ha de ser *re* o be *res*.

Espeo aclariments.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## avellanainphilly

jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Imagino que hi deu haver alguna norma que especifiqui si ha de ser *re* o be *res*.



El DIEC diu això:
*re 
*

pron. [LC] Res .


----------

